# أخر إصدار من الريندر الرائع _ Lumion.3D _ مع الكراك



## mahmoud24c (24 أبريل 2011)

Lumion 3D 1.0 (2011/ENG) | 1.74 GB
----------------------------------------------
أخر إصدار من البرنامج
...
ريندر يفوق الخيال​




​
anyone can create architectural visualizations in minutes
Lumion 3D 1.0 - is a new renderer for landscape and architectural visualization, an intuitive interface and high speed to create presentations in real time.
The main objective of Lumion 3D to provide users with high-speed imaging with high quality.
Key features Lumion 3D:
- Reduces both rendering and scene creation to several minutes
- Import 3D ******* from Google SketchUp, Autodesk products and many other 3D packages.
Some features:
- Imports DAE, FBX, MAX, 3DS, OBJ, DXF
- Imports TGA, DDS, PSD, JPG, BMP, HDR and PNG images
- Importing lightmaps is possible
- ******* library:
Lumion also contains a ******* library with buildings, cars, people, animals, street furniture, roads, pavement, stones, hedges, etc.
466 Materials
94 Plants and trees
54 Building types
20 Animating 3D people
84 Billboard people
147 People and animals total
71 Cars, trucks and boats
182 Mics.(Street furniture, chairs, benches)
28 Landscape types
6 Water types
----- Animated trees, plants, grass, people and animals.
- Add 3D models and materials from the included Lumion ******* library
- Edit 3D scenes in real-time using lightning fast GPU rendering technology
- Create appealing videos using the built-in video editor
- Outputs HD MP4 files, stereoscopic videos and print resolution images
- Allows for live fly-through demonstrations
Language: English
OS: Window XP/Vista/Seven
Hardware Requirements: NVidia GeForce 8800 or similar ATI/AMD (NVidia 260GTX/ATI 5850 or faster recommended)
Homepage: http://www.lumion3d.com/​




---




---




---




---




---




---




---
Tutorials
Lumion Tutorial 1
http://vimeo.com/17340041
--
Lumion tutorial 2
http://vimeo.com/17338758
--
Tutorial 3: Importing
http://vimeo.com/17367826
--
Tutorial 4: Materials
http://vimeo.com/17529494
--
Tutorial 5: Making movies
http://vimeo.com/18531558
--
روابط البرنامج 
----------
*** Download ***


FileServe
---------
Viewing public folder Lumion.3D
...............................
http://www.fileserve.com/list/Du5uzKv
Lumion.3D.1.0.part01
Lumion.3D.1.0.part02
Lumion.3D.1.0.part03
Lumion.3D.1.0.part04
Lumion.3D.1.0.part05
Lumion.3D.1.0.part06
Lumion.3D.1.0.part07
Lumion.3D.1.0.part08
Lumion.3D.1.0.part09
Readme


*** mirrors ***

Easy-share
-----------
Lumion.3D.1.0.part01
Lumion.3D.1.0.part02
Lumion.3D.1.0.part03
Lumion.3D.1.0.part04
Lumion.3D.1.0.part05
Lumion.3D.1.0.part06
Lumion.3D.1.0.part07
Lumion.3D.1.0.part08
Lumion.3D.1.0.part09
Readme


*** mirrors ***

Depositfiles
------------
Lumion.3D.1.0.part01
Lumion.3D.1.0.part02
Lumion.3D.1.0.part03
Lumion.3D.1.0.part04
Lumion.3D.1.0.part05
Lumion.3D.1.0.part06
Lumion.3D.1.0.part07
Lumion.3D.1.0.part08
Lumion.3D.1.0.part09
Readme


*** mirrors ***

FileSonic
---------
Viewing public folder Lumion.3D
...............................
http://www.filesonic.com/folder/4002521
---
Lumion.3D.1.0.part01
Lumion.3D.1.0.part02
Lumion.3D.1.0.part03
Lumion.3D.1.0.part04
Lumion.3D.1.0.part05
Lumion.3D.1.0.part06
Lumion.3D.1.0.part07
Lumion.3D.1.0.part08
Lumion.3D.1.0.part09
Readme



---




---
... Mahmoud24c ... My Best regards ...​


----------



## دكتور غريب (26 أبريل 2011)

شكرا بجد على الشغل الجامد اللي دايما معودنا عليه يا بشمهندس محمد بس عاوز أسألك هل في طريقة عشان اعمل تصدير من الريفت على البرنامج ده و لا لا و يا رب تنورنا يا با شا و تقولنا إزاي .....أصله برنامج هايل جدا إن شاء الله يكون في ميزان حساناتك...


----------



## nadji.t (12 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يجازيك كل خير على البرامج الرررررررررررررررائع 
وعيدك مبروك وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## هشام مجيد طه (24 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك.............................................................. اخي العزيز الروابط غير فعالة عندي


----------



## said moslem (27 ديسمبر 2014)

موفق انشاء الله


----------

